# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Seek Opportunity: Iaito blade

## heavenlyboy34

In a few months, I will be in the market for an iaido blade, along the lines of this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2GM128TAMFX16

Ideally, the price should be 100 FRNs max.  I'm willing to negotiate more if it's a high quality piece.  Thanks in advance!  _Domo arigato_.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Wish I could help

----------


## oyarde

Whetstone Cutlery has a 27 1/4" , something similar in stock for around $19 , not sure about quality , but for $20 you could gamble.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Whetstone Cutlery has a 27 1/4" , something similar in stock for around $19 , not sure about quality , but for $20 you could gamble.


Link plz, Uncle Oyarde?

----------


## oyarde

> Link plz, Uncle Oyarde?


I cannot remember for sure , but try amazon.com Whetstone Cutlery

----------


## oyarde

> In a few months, I will be in the market for an iaido blade, along the lines of this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A2GM128TAMFX16
> 
> Ideally, the price should be 100 FRNs max.  I'm willing to negotiate more if it's a high quality piece.  Thanks in advance!  _Domo arigato_.


For $ 95 FRN's, I may be able to check the local shops and find you something a bit more civilized, a machete, a decent Bowie and a Tomahawk.You are scaring me with that Cavalry sword, LOL

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> For $ 95 FRN's, I may be able to check the local shops and find you something a bit more civilized, a machete, a decent Bowie and a Tomahawk.You are scaring me with that Cavalry sword, LOL


LOL   Not to fear, uncle Oyarde.  The Iaito blade is dull, and designed for practice.  It is the daito (katana) that is razor sharp and can decapitate a person in one swing.  I have a while to go before I get to try the daito.  And I've never seen a machete that's all that civilized or a good substitute for a sword in dimensions and weight.

ETA: The iaito is nothing like a cavalry sword.  There's just no comparison.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I cannot remember for sure , but try amazon.com Whetstone Cutlery


I found one on amazon, as you'll notice in the OP.

----------


## oyarde

> LOL   Not to fear, uncle Oyarde.  The Iaito blade is dull, and designed for practice.  It is the daito (katana) that is razor sharp and can decapitate a person in one swing.  I have a while to go before I get to try the daito.  And I've never seen a machete that's all that civilized or a good substitute for a sword in dimensions and weight.
> 
> ETA: The iaito is nothing like a cavalry sword.  There's just no comparison.


 Yeah , I knew they were for practice

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I found one on amazon, as you'll notice in the OP.


Do you care if it is made of aluminum alloy or wood?  I've seen some on the internet around 109.00 for aluminum alloy hand made (nice looking too) or wood for less than 100.

_edit: I would love to make one from wood, but for that price I would only make 3.25 hour or less (since I don't already have the specs or jigs built)._

_edit2: Can you imagine one made from cocobolo or purple heart?  Oh man, or Bois De Rose?_

_edit3: I'm not sure I have a large enough piece of Bois De Rose left, I would have to check, so don't hold me on it.  I just checked online and I'm not sure I can even legally buy any more._

----------

